# Ifor Williams 510 or 511



## little_legs (9 July 2010)

Ok well we are looking to up grade from a 505, and just can't decide if it would be best to go for the new 511, or opt for a 510.

Anybody got a new 511?  What are your views on it?


Thank you.


----------



## kez1001 (9 July 2010)

i've got the same as you (505) but my friend has just got a new 511 and its lovely really light and airy inside,thats not really much help but i would get one too! think when you look at the price of getting a 510 second hand (a decent one) then you are better with a 511.just my opinion though, lucky you getting an upgrade, happy shopping


----------



## little_legs (9 July 2010)

Thanks, its scary looking really.  But as you say you get as much for your money buying brand new, as the 510's hold there money so well.

My big question is will the 511 last as well as a 510, the reason for buying brand new is I'd like to get a good 10/15 years out of it myself.


Thanks again


----------



## Decision_Tree (9 July 2010)

I have the 506 - its not the large box but sttill the new design. Its def larger (width and height wise) than the 505 box and overall its a ligher box I would say but not to light it gets thrown about like an empty tracksuit when there is no horse/a horse in the box. I think you could actually get two 16handers in the 506 now where as the 505 might have been billed to do that by IMO was too small for two horses but fine for me as i just have the one and he stood in the middle! in the 506 he fits in with the partion and I cant reach the sun roof where as before I could! The front area is also larger and I think you could get a tack pack it with more room for movement now. 

I wouldnt say you get more for your money new - you lose VAT as soon as it turns a wheel as a private buyer so I would say your much much better with a 6mth old box, or prehaps a 510 classic which i reckon is a good buy too.


----------



## JVB (9 July 2010)

I'm selling my 511 if you're interested! I bought it two years ago and have really liked it, I've not had any of the probs others have had with mould etc - don't know why maybe just lucky batch!

I did nearly get a 510 as ordered before 511 was released but when I saw it at a show I changed my mind, I had all the extra's but I think the best part is the bigger front window as you can see the horses through your rear view mirror and as mine doesn't travel too well it's handy to see what she's up to!


----------



## little_legs (9 July 2010)

JVB, would be interested in seeing piccies of yours if you have any you could email them to me  at janewill9@aol.com.

I realise we would lose alot buying new, but I really would like the ramp to be on the other side if possible and would like the opening windows.

Going to see a dealer this weekend to have a good look.

Still thinking  about a 510 classic to, but they sell so fast !


Thanks for replying !


----------



## BigRed (9 July 2010)

I have a 510.  The previous owner had the sliding windows installed, which is good.  The nuisance factor is the ramp being on the wrong side. If I had the 511 I could have changed this - I also like the idea of having the tack pack fixed to the inside of the jockey door. I chose NOT to buy the 511 because at the time there was a big problem with mould in the trailers and I did not want the hassle.  My trailer was 2 years old when I got it.  The 510 is a monstrous big trailer, it is big and wide (to tow) and big to manouvre.  I don't have a problem with it, but bear it in mind.


----------



## JVB (9 July 2010)

little_legs said:



			JVB, would be interested in seeing piccies of yours if you have any you could email them to me  at janewill9@aol.com.

I realise we would lose alot buying new, but I really would like the ramp to be on the other side if possible and would like the opening windows.

Going to see a dealer this weekend to have a good look.

Still thinking  about a 510 classic to, but they sell so fast !


Thanks for replying !
		
Click to expand...

I don't yet but can take some over the weekend!


----------



## amage (9 July 2010)

Another vote for the 511!


----------



## little_legs (9 July 2010)

I've been towing the 505 for 4 years, and have been out in a 510 and yes they are very much bigger, but we need it for my partners horse as he wont fit in my 505.

My partner is going to take the towing course, and I am just going to have to get use to it, I enjoy towing the 505, and I've always been good at reversing providing I'm not out under pressure !

The more comments the merrier thank you


----------



## Honey08 (9 July 2010)

We've had a 510 from new for 5 years now, and its been super, and still looks brand new.

Re tack lockers, my other half is a mechanic who services trailers, and says its not good for the trailer balance to have weight so near the hitch, nor for the door hinge if they're the ones on the groom's door..


----------



## PorkChop (9 July 2010)

Hi, about 9 months ago we needed to replace my 15 year old 510 that served me well, so we looked at both the 510 and 511.  The 511 certainly looked very nice indeed but in the end we went for a 510 for the following reasons.  We didn't like the wheel being on the back ramp, weren't convinced that in an accident the 511 would be quite as robust as the 510, and the partitions were not as heavy duty as the 510.

That said, these were all my personal reasons, and I don't think you can go wrong buying an Ifor Williams, as said I had my first one for fifteen years, and still sold it for £1k, they really hold their value


----------



## pepperandoran (9 July 2010)

I have a 510 and love it.  Yes its big to tow, but it still tows really nicely.  My horse travels in it happily.  I like the fact that they seem to be very well built and sturdy.  Its 10 years old now (has aluminium floor though) and is still in really good condition.

I like the look of the 511's - nice and bright and airy inside - again though, just dont think it looks as sturdy as the 510.


----------



## Cash (9 July 2010)

We have a 511. It is definitely airer and brighter inside. An argumentative loader who didn't travel very well in the 510 went straight into the 511 and was quiet as a mouse- the only conclusion I can draw is that he liked the fact that it was slightly less 'claustraphobic'?

Haven't had any problems with mould (but I do clean it out pretty obsessively quite a lot!  ) but the plastic catches can be a bit annoying- I do prefer the 510s in that respect.


----------



## CastleMouse (9 July 2010)

I have a 511 and absolutely love it! I bought it new in March '09, and I had an older 505 before. 

My horse travels so well in the 511; it's very light and airy, the sliding windows are great, and the large front window is so handy to keep an eye on him.

I'd also recommend buying the tack pack. I have the large one, and it's easy to wheel in and out of the trailer, and there's still plenty of room left in the front of the trailer when it's in. It's also great to wheel to stabling at shows. I think the ones that attach to the jockey door are useless tbh; I've seen people with them at shows and you can fit so little in them and can't take them off. 

I haven't had any issues with my trailer; the only thing is, it's slightly more bouncy than the other Ifor Williams trailers when you're towing it empty, but once you have some weight in it it's a pleasure to tow.


----------



## little_legs (9 July 2010)

Thank you everybody I'm in such a quandary about it all still, but going to have a look at the 511 tomorrow and see what I think, my partners horse is big so I like the idea of light and airy 


Thanks again, I'll keep you all updated !


----------



## little_legs (12 July 2010)

Well we did it, we went and had another look at the 510's and the 511's and we have ordered a 511   It comes in about a month 

We went for it as its actually bigger than the 510, and much brighter and lighter inside.

Can't wait


----------



## Nik and Ed (6 January 2017)

Are you pleased with it?


----------



## teach (7 January 2017)

JVB said:



			I'm selling my 511 if you're interested! I bought it two years ago and have really liked it, I've not had any of the probs others have had with mould etc - don't know why maybe just lucky batch!

I did nearly get a 510 as ordered before 511 was released but when I saw it at a show I changed my mind, I had all the extra's but I think the best part is the bigger front window as you can see the horses through your rear view mirror and as mine doesn't travel too well it's handy to see what she's up to!
		
Click to expand...

I've messaged you with my email, please could you send me pics when you have them?


----------



## dixie (7 January 2017)

teach said:



			I've messaged you with my email, please could you send me pics when you have them?
		
Click to expand...

You'll find this post is over 6yrs old!


----------



## claracanter (8 January 2017)

I bought a new 511 this year. I love it. Although one of my horses is still a ****** to load. The trailer is light and airy and love to tow. So much more room than my previous 505. The opening windows are great however the hay racks are not so great. All in all i'm really pleased with it though and its the same blue as my range rover


----------



## asmp (8 January 2017)

Although I have a 506, I wanted to add that I was going to buy a second hand newish one but realised that people were asking silly prices so paid a few hundred more and bought new.   There's no worry about the history of the trailer that way.  If you do go for new, shop around as I went a bit further to get a good price.


----------



## Nik and Ed (8 January 2017)

Where did you buy from? I think I'm going to go for new that way if my horse hates it is can resell at a decent price.


----------



## claracanter (8 January 2017)

I bought mine locally from an IF dealer and did a part exchange on my 505


----------



## asmp (8 January 2017)

Nik and Ed said:



			Where did you buy from? I think I'm going to go for new that way if my horse hates it is can resell at a decent price.
		
Click to expand...

I bought from Cotswold Trailers.  They are selling 511s for £4900.


----------



## asmp (8 January 2017)

Just seen on a local site a 511 for £4995 - and it is 2 years old!


----------



## Nik and Ed (8 January 2017)

Thanks I'll look them up.


----------

